# surprised DE isn’t recommended more often



## merc (Oct 15, 2022)

i upcycled a dry shampoo dispenser and refilled with diatomaceous earth. my latest tool to defend against potential thrips, mites and mealies! surprised DE isn’t recommended more often. i stole the DE from my chicken keeping supplies. helps keep the coop and nests free and clear of mites so thought i'd give it a shot in the orchid shelf and so far so good.


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2022)

I use DE for a lot of things in the veggie garden, annuals, perennials and orchids. I have recommended it often,
but I don't think anyone has responded. Thank you!


----------



## Ray (Oct 16, 2022)

There are various grades of DE available. The sharp, horticultural grade, being very spiky, is excellent. The filtration grade tends to be rounded, and is still effective, but to a lesser extent.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 16, 2022)

You can pump the dry DE through the dispenser?


----------



## merc (Oct 16, 2022)

TyroneGenade said:


> You can pump the dry DE through the dispenser?


hi! yes. it's a special dry pump. this listing best illustrates the dry pump parts my little bottle has: https://www.amazon.com/CCbeauty-Dismountable-Cosmetics-Bottles-Locking/dp/B07ZRNSNMN/


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## abax (Oct 16, 2022)

Thank you Ray for the distinction of types of DE. I use the horticultural grade.


----------



## merc (Oct 17, 2022)

I use floor-dry (granulated kiln dried DE) in the garden to keep the slugs from decimating my hostas and food grade DE in the chicken supplies. is the horticultural grade marketed as the pest control stuff? wondering how food grade stuff holds up compared to horticultural grade.


----------



## spujr (Oct 17, 2022)

Someone told me it was illegal to use in California, maybe for business usage. Wouldn't surprise me cause we have a lot of regulations. I got a bottle from my neighbor and it's a great way to keep ants out of the house.


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2022)

merc, DE doesn't work for deer! The local population of deer wiped out my daylilies and hosta this summer. Neither
DE or Repels All works for deer. Any advice about deer deterrants will be appreciated from anybody.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 17, 2022)

abax said:


> merc, DE doesn't work for deer! The local population of deer wiped out my daylilies and hosta this summer. Neither
> DE or Repels All works for deer. Any advice about deer deterrants will be appreciated from anybody.


Fence. Or plant poisonous plants (actomonium, narcissus, etc)


----------



## merc (Oct 18, 2022)

abax said:


> merc, DE doesn't work for deer! The local population of deer wiped out my daylilies and hosta this summer. Neither
> DE or Repels All works for deer. Any advice about deer deterrants will be appreciated from anybody.


i sprinkle in deer scram granules (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00169FKLI) around the base of the hostas to deter deer. full disclosure: it's blood/cinnamon based with deer bits in it. 

we also have a bunch of battery motion activated lights (https://www.amazon.com/Quiltered-Operated-Detector-Security-Spotlight/dp/B0B4W9RS81) strung up along the shade garden path. the deer here are skittish and don't like the flood lights.


----------



## Ray (Oct 18, 2022)

Deer decimated our hostas in PA. I don’t recall the brand name, but spraying them with a product that contained fermented egg albumin kept them away.


----------



## Just1more (Oct 18, 2022)

I wonder if this would stop pantry moths. Worked most of the day yesterday (with hubbys help) totally cleaning out the pantry.


----------



## abax (Oct 18, 2022)

Thank you Ray and merc for the tips. I'll try anything next summer...well, maybe not a gun as locals suggest. A gardening
friend in VA tried bending chicken wire over his plants and it didn't work. The deer tore the wire down. The
deer pay no attention to motion activated lights at all on my farm.


----------



## abax (Oct 18, 2022)

Linus, a fence won't work on 100 acres of land with trees in the field. The breeding males destroy a lot of
trees in breeding season. A fence works fine on my veggie garden.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 23, 2022)

The most effective deterrent for deer that I have found and recommended to many people is a motion activated sprinkler. It really works. Waters your garden at the same time…
There are a few different types on Amazon.
When activated the water sprays with a repetitive sound that also scares the deer.
These really work…


----------

